# sealing a few nicks on the outer seals?



## abunari (Jun 27, 2009)

I found a 90 gallon aquarium for 80 bucks on craigslist. There are no leaks that i can tell as of yet but i did notice that the previous owner used a metal algae scraper and made a few nicks on the sealant that extends away from the corner. Would it be okay to just use a little more sealant over these spots or do i really need to redo the entire seal?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

its up to you but i would reseal the whole edge.. that way your not scrabling to empty it if it starts to leak down the road...


----------



## abunari (Jun 27, 2009)

hmm hard to decide..makes me nervous. If its not leaking yet i don't think i ll mess with the seals.


----------

